# Vitamins and green urine?



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi all,I just started a new brand of multi vitamins. I was taking a milder type before (don't remember what was in them though).These new ones are Jamieson Super Vita-Vim with Beta-Carotene (no sugar, gluten, lactose).My pee is sort of a fluorescent lime green. Is there anything here that would cause that??? The ingredients are:Vitamin ABeta-CaroteneVitamin D3Vitamin CVitamin EBitamin B1Vitamin B2Vitamin B6Vitamin B12NiacinamidePantothenic Acid (from calcium d-panthothenate)Biotin (d-Biotin)Folic acidCalcium (carbonate)Iron reduced)Copper (gluconate) Iodine (kelp)Magnesium (oxide)Zinc (gluconate)Potassium (gluconate)Chromium (HVP chelate)Selenium (yeast)Choline BitartrateInsoitold-MethionineThanks!!!Fiona


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

It ought to be one of the B_vitamins.I think the most likely one for urine colour is B1. Don't worry about this. THis is a good sign.ScottySwotty


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Scottyswotty is correct. However, you may wanna visit www.mothernature.com and read about what doses of vitamins are safe. Sometimes megadoses of vitamins are not good for you in the long run.


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Thanks Scottyswotty! I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to turn green all over!







Thanks SteveE... I'll check out that site now!







Fiona


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

Funny that you asked that question. I just started taking new vitamins (a weak kind) from GNC and was going to ask the same question on the board, except mine seems more florescent yellow!


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

I just found this while surfing the web - Something that can really change the color of urine is the vitamin B2 (riboflavin). If you swallow a vitamin B2 supplement, and the amount is more than your body needs, the vitamin is excreted in the urine. The urine will be a VERY bright yellow - almost fluorescent


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Thanks Kitty!Actually, it is fluorescent yellow. It looked green before I posted but that was because I was in the downstairs washroom where the primary colour is burgundy/wine and the lightbulb had blown. Upstairs in the natural light it's fluorescent yellow. LOLOL!!







Thanks for the info though! Looks like we're both ok!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

All of the water soluable vitamins will be gotten rid of by passing in the urine. Your body has used what it needs and it gets rid of the rest. You are paying to flush the vitamins down the toilet.Linda


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Yup your right its B2 not B1. Just consulted my bible!


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

The other day I started taking a B complex and noticed bright green urine. Also noticed that parsley was one of the ingredients. Anyone have problems taking B vitamins ? Seems like no matter what kind of vitamins I take they always trigger IBS D.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Here is a list of chemicals that alter urine color: http://cop.uams.edu/mdxdocs/ddl81.htm .


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Thanks Flux. That's a great site!Fiona


----------

